# Nvidia + Opengl = funktioniert nicht

## Linuxschrotter

hallo

ich habe vollgendes problem. ich habe eine Nvidia Geforce 2. Deswegen habe ich die Nvidia treiber installiert wie beim Desktop howto beschrieben.

Aber opengl will einfach nicht funktionieren und ich weiss nicht warum  :Sad:  . Ich schreibe euch hier einmal die fehlermeldung die ich bekomme wenn ich q3 starten möchte.

chefs-comp root # quake3

Q3 1.31 linux-i386 Dec 17 2001

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/root/.q3a/baseq3

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak7.pk3 (4 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak6.pk3 (64 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak5.pk3 (7 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak4.pk3 (272 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak3.pk3 (4 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak2.pk3 (148 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak1.pk3 (26 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/pak0.pk3 (3539 files)

/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3

./quake3.x86/baseq3

----------------------

4064 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec q3config.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

Joystick is not active.

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.1

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480

Couldn't get a visual

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)

...loading libMesaVoodooGL.so: QGL_Init: Can't load libMesaVoodooGL.so from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: /usr/local/games/quake3/libMesaVoodooGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

failed

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

chefs-comp root #

openGL bildschirm schoner funktionieren auch nicht. weiss jemand was das sein könnte ?

übrigens zeigt er auch nicht das Nvidia logo an nach der eingabe von kdm.

bin am verzweifeln  :Sad: 

----------

## lordimac

Zeig mal bitte deine XF86Config Datei.

----------

## neo-X²

schon mal ein

quake3 +set r_gldriver /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib/libGL.so.1

versucht?

----------

## Linuxschrotter

ja hab ich schon probiert kommt die selbe fehlermeldung. Ich schick auch gleich meine XF86Config

----------

## Paidhi

Hallo!

Vielleicht hilft das:

*) Installiere das packet x11-base/opengl-update

*) Starte:  opengl-update nvidia

root # opengl-update --help

usage: opengl-update <GL implementation>

note:  

       This utility switch between OpenGL implementations.  Currently there

       are two supported implementations, namely "xfree" and "nvidia", the

       implementations for XFree86 and the NVidia drivers respectively.

examples:

       opengl-update xfree

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from XFree86

       opengl-update nvidia

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from the NVidia drivers.

Gruß,

Markus

----------

